# I want this new snowblower!



## CrazyCooter (Jan 29, 2005)

Check this out, guys. Available in Hemi powered too!

http://www.v8snowblowers.com/id15.html


----------



## foggyjr5 (Nov 15, 2005)

I bet those arent cheappayup


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

The summers must be too long for him...
I think someone has to much free time on there hands lol
But, hey!! it's cool nay way!! I wonder how far it throws the white stuff?
I would hate to load that beast in to the back of a truck.... 

I think a little NOS would help, oops!! there went the cat!!!!!


----------



## JET enterprises (Aug 6, 2005)

hahah thats cool.. looks liek it has smoke stacks too


----------



## CrazyCooter (Jan 29, 2005)

Thise stacks only produce 93 DB and the radiato throws heat back to the operator so you stay toasty. It only takes 15lb force to tip the handles, and the speed in infinitely adjustable, so you can blow through the job FAST. It's sweet! 
I'd guess you'd be ab;e to make a quick one out of a honda 4cyl and a lawn tracotr frame and have the same results.


----------

